# Child number 3 learning to ride



## skudupnorth (1 Jun 2013)

The weather has been great so i got my backside in gear to get number three child off stabilisers and on two wheel's. After and intial try yesterday we went for it today and she managed a short spurt on her own which like the other two girls was a special moment......untill she lost consentration and crashed ! In the attempt to stop her hitting the ground i ended up with another cut to the leg and she has a grazed hand  Thankfully after the tears she got straight back on a rode back to the drive way  Looks like we will be riding more this year with only number four riding shotgun in the trailer.
More trials tomorrow with photos i hope


----------



## I like Skol (1 Jun 2013)

Where are you going to park all these bikes? We only have 2 kids but it is a 7 bike household (and rising?). You are going to need about a dozen bikes before your finished!


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Jun 2013)

I've actually lost count how many bikes we have in the garage....i have four of my own now !


----------



## potsy (1 Jun 2013)

I like Skol said:


> Where are you going to park all these bikes?


He has recently acquired a 'skip on wheels' maybe he could store them in there? 

Well done mini-skud


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Jun 2013)

potsy said:


> He has recently acquired a 'skip on wheels' maybe he could store them in there?
> 
> Well done mini-skud


You leave my lovely greeness alone !


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Jun 2013)

MISSION ACCOMPLISHED !!!! Child now riding happily,my work is done 






Had to have a go myself !


----------



## I like Skol (6 Jun 2013)

skudupnorth said:


> Had to have a go myself !


 
Well done. Another one that is going to want pink tyres etc!

I think you should ride that bike to work, it's so you

PS, that skip is a funny shade of green.


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Jun 2013)

Cheeky ! My new bus is Carribean Green,very bright so i won't lose it in a car park ! I knew you like my Barbie bike,it creased my bloody legs !


----------

